# Cigars with the strongest Nicotine Punch



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

I know full bodied/full flavor discussions are pretty widely discussed but i'm curious as to what some of the heavy hitters are in terms of nicotine strength . I know a lot of fuller bodied sticks would have a high nicotine content i imagine but I'm talking knock you on your fanny nicotine buzz strength! The cigars I've noticed this most with are Rocky Patel Sungrown and many of the 601's and diesels. Would love some suggestions! Also on a side note is a strong peppery spicy flavor common in fuller bodied cigars? That's my favorite flavor profile by far and anytime I research new cigars to try they all tend to be medium/full-full. Not a complaint just an observation.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

My Father Le Bijoux
La Flor Domincana
Padron 1964
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

I have not been smoking cigar for too long, about 3 years now, but I never experience this "kick" many others were talking about. Am i the weird one?


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

Are you a cigarette smoker? If so maybe your used to that amount of nicotine and so you have a built up tolerance. I generally notice a nicotine kick more from a cigar i'm really enjoying. The first cigar I ever smoked was an indian tabac super fuerte which is medium to full bodied. I despised the taste of it thus and just puffed on it without really enjoying it at all and experienced no nicotine kick at all from it. Also another reason could be you mainly smoke light- medium cigars?


----------



## pflau (Apr 22, 2015)

I used to smoke cigarettes so the nicotine punch does not bother me. The problem is that a strong nicotine punch is usually accompanied by a high monoxide/ammonia punch which I hate. I've found that the best cigars generally have just enough of a nicotine punch to bring out the flavor without making you feeling queasy at the end.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

c.ortiz108 said:


> My Father Le Bijoux
> La Flor Domincana
> Padron 1964
> Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970


+1 on the MF, LFD and JDN. The Padron is in the medium range -- if you're looking for more kick, you'll want to go with the 1926 or the Family Reserve line. Other readily available cigars with some punch: Oliva Serie V, Opus X (of course), and Tatuaje Cojuno. Just about every manufacturer is getting into the "overpowered" business -- but only a select few are actually balancing with finesse and flavor (The RoMa Craft Neanderthal strikes me as a cigar that's strong for strength's sake, at the expense of flavor). If you're really just looking for pure power, smoke the JDN or the LFD double ligero at a brisk pace. Your head will spin.

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

gehrig97 said:


> +1 on the MF, LFD and JDN. The Padron is in the medium range -- if you're looking for more kick, you'll want to go with the 1926 or the Family Reserve line. Other readily available cigars with some punch: Oliva Serie V, Opus X (of course), and Tatuaje Cojuno. Just about every manufacturer is getting into the "overpowered" business -- but only a select few are actually balancing with finesse and flavor (The RoMa Craft Neanderthal strikes me as a cigar that's strong for strength's sake, at the expense of flavor). If you're really just looking for pure power, smoke the JDN or the LFD double ligero at a brisk pace. Your head will spin.
> 
> Enjoy the journey!


I beg to differ, sir. Padron 64 diplomatico was the only cigar that ever make me sick. u:. A smaller vitola would probably have been fine though.


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

From what I gather most of the Tatuajes will make your head spin correct? I bought some of the LFD double ligero's in firecracker size recently. Looking forward to this as a commute to work cigar!


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

Rottingman said:


> Are you a cigarette smoker? If so maybe your used to that amount of nicotine and so you have a built up tolerance. I generally notice a nicotine kick more from a cigar i'm really enjoying. The first cigar I ever smoked was an indian tabac super fuerte which is medium to full bodied. I despised the taste of it thus and just puffed on it without really enjoying it at all and experienced no nicotine kick at all from it. Also another reason could be you mainly smoke light- medium cigars?


I was a cigarette smoker, I quit for 6 months before I picked up this cigar habit, and I think cigar smoke was the best decision Ive ever made in my life.


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

.............i simply canNOT handle the PARTAGAS BLACK LABEL MAGNIFICO on an empty stomach or more than one.....................i can't say what it's comparative nicotine content is to other sticks but i can go a few in a row of other FULL BODIED without a similar feeling i get with the BLACK LABEL stick

frankD


----------



## dbach11 (Apr 8, 2015)

c.ortiz108 said:


> I beg to differ, sir. Padron 64 diplomatico was the only cigar that ever make me sick. u:. A smaller vitola would probably have been fine though.


Was probably the size. I had a similar experience with the 64/26 though, the 64 exclusivo made me a little queezy, but I smoked the 26 no. 35 this weekend and thoroughly enjoyed it. Not sure if one of the anniversary series is considered stronger than the other, but i was a big fan of the smaller size. Still lasted almost 2 hours too!


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

Cain F is probably the strongest I have ever had


----------



## SticknGrind (Jun 12, 2015)

If you are looking for the buzz, go with any of the La Flor Dominicana DL series


----------

